# Calvus stuck in shell



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

I have an inch & half inkfin calvus that is way deep in an escargot shell. I've seen him wriggle (through the translucent sides of the shell) but he's definitely not coming out.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Take it out, surround it in a wet towel so that it's got a lot of cushion and break it with a rubber hammer very lightly or somth'n of the sort, hopefully it doesn't cut the fish...


----------



## 2fnlo (Jan 21, 2008)

Leave him alone? If he go in I would assume he could get out.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Why not just take the shell, keep submerged in a shallow amount of water (separate container, obviously) and use your thumb and index finger, or thumb and middle finger, to break pieces of the shell away, starting at the opening and working your way down the spiral. This should avoid crushing or cutting the fish.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

They can die if there are air pockets in the shell, or if they actually get stuck. Calvus usually like to hide so he might just love the safety of the shell.


----------



## Laetus_in_praesens (Aug 4, 2007)

i would (although admittedly through a priori reasoning) i would agree with 2fnlo. anyone with experience have suggestions?


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

I assumed the original poster has observed the situation and made a "reasonable conclusion" that the subject fish was entrapped.

I interpreted his question that he needed suggestions to free the entrapped fish; not asking the reader if we thought the fish was indeed trapped.

I say if the fish is entrapped, use fingers to break the shell apart (unless we're talking some **** of a thick shell wall?) rather than the hammer whack method.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Even a small pair of needle nose pliars or ***** would probably be a better solution then the hammer method I said earlier - that was just off the top of my head...


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

*DirtyBlackSocks*: And I hope you took no offence as none was intended. Now we'll wait for the original poster to report back on the results.


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

I had the exact thing happen to me except it was a Compressicep. I used a pair of pliers and gently squeezed the shell until it broke and removed him ok. your experience may vary on that, however. escargot shells are pretty easy to break unlike turbos. The fish may have eventually came out but I wasn't going to take the change if I didn't have to. I don't use shells for my altolamps anymore. I use barnacle clusters which they seem more than happy to breed in and there is much less chance of them getting stuck and I can remove them easier if I ever had to for some reason.


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies but I am pleased to report that as of this morning he is out of the shell. I had favored the needle nose pliers (breaking the shell apart) approach and was also concerned about air pockets. I guess this was one of those newbie scenarios that won't concern me so much in the future.

What's more my pair of gold occies have clearly paired up after a week in the tank together so all's good for now.


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

I assume he came out on his own?


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of clarity. Yes it was under his own steam.


----------



## Laetus_in_praesens (Aug 4, 2007)

as an interested owner of 2 A. calvus this question has left he curious. has anyone had a fish (specifically calvus or comps) not be able to exit a shell and subsequently died? my other thought was whether to break the shell in or out of the water. thanks!


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I had that happen once with a apisto but I didnt know he was stuck and died  He was my favorite fish and when I found him I hated myself for not finding him earlier! It brought me to tears!

I am happy to hear that your lived.


----------



## HamzaLH (Jan 5, 2008)

I have had hundreds of Altos enter and exit shells. I have never come across one that has been stuck in the shell. If they got in im sure they can get out. Also remember that Altos will flare their fins and push out their scales which will lock them into the shell, so if u dont have patience and want to take him/her out don't pull at the fish.


----------

